# Waxstock & Photos



## Shiny

We had a great day at Waxstock yesterday.

A big thanks to the organisers for putting on a great show again this year and a massive thanks to Bert at PVD/Car Skin for organising the stand this year.

Was great to meet so many of our customers, some of whom i have spoken to for years now, and put faces to names. We were also very busy with new enquiries so hopefully will have gained some new customer's too :thumb:

Syd cheered up when the Swirl Police arrive, couldn't wipe the smile off his face for the rest of the day!

Photos are on our Facebook page - https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.485563901530748.1073741828.116162071804268&type=3


----------



## WHIZZER

Great to meet up with the Coversure lads


----------



## mkv

Never got the chance to pop over and say hello.....


----------



## Shiny

No problem mkv, we plan to be there next year again all being well.

I managed to get a quick wander round twice to have a look at the cars and see a couple of the stands. I had some money in my pocket to spend at Chemical Guys but couldn't see their stand, only to find out when i got home that they were literally next door to us! Doh!


----------



## mkv

Shiny said:


> No problem mkv, we plan to be there next year again all being well.
> 
> I managed to get a quick wander round twice to have a look at the cars and see a couple of the stands. I had some money in my pocket to spend at Chemical Guys but couldn't see their stand, only to find out when i got home that they were literally next door to us! Doh!


They were the reason I couddnt get over to see you...I was helping David & Ed out on the CG stand..... We were only 2 stands past you on the side wall...:wave:


----------



## Shiny

Lol, go on...rub it in!

I was all ready to grab a gallon of No Touch, V7 and some Bare Bones! I'm down to the last drops on all of them!


----------



## sprocketser

Thanx for sharing , couldn t be there , so it s fun to look at these pics !


----------



## mkv

Shiny said:


> Lol, go on...rub it in!
> 
> I was all ready to grab a gallon of No Touch, V7 and some Bare Bones! I'm down to the last drops on all of them!


If it makes you feel better...No gallons of V7 were brought down, only the little bottles. No Touch sold out, and no Barebones at all...


----------

